# Anti Bear Hunting - Have Your Say!



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

This was on a facebook page that I liked for the photography! If you would like to have a look and let this idiot know what you think then please do.

I've taken the link away now as I feel the point was made to this chap and there is no need to harass him any more.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

sounded like just another tree huggin, grape nut eatin want to be. noticed that when the comments started coming in he was no longer heard from....chicken s*^$&


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Well I did post it on 3 anti wolf pages, 2 bear hunting pages, coyote commanders and here so I guess I ruined his day.

We maybe 1000's of miles apart but I happen to think a lot of you guys and wasn't going to take this crap. We stand together.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Way to go Matt, I'll stand with you...


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I tried to post something on the page but it didn't work. Gonna try again!


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

You should check out the original page that came from:

https://www.facebook.com/StoptheGrizzlyKilling

They have photos of hunters, trappers, etc from all over the net and with each one is a lengthy discussion where dozens if not hundreds of people say how they would love to see us dead, our heads in a sack, etc etc.

These people are sick.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Chris Miller said:


> You should check out the original page that came from:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/StoptheGrizzlyKilling
> 
> ...


 Makes me wanna go hug a tree! Lol. People just don't understand what management is or where our heritage came from. Bears are a very majestic and beautiful animal and fun to watch. However if they aren't managed it can cause a dominoe effect on all wildlife and even humans. Hope I draw my bear tag this year!


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

My response for these people is always very simple:

"It's a good thing your ancestors were willing to hunt or you wouldn't be here right now!!!"


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Very true Chris, the problem is you could spend your whole life trying to find all the websites/pages out there that put out all this rubbish. What all hunters and fishermen around the world need is strong intelligent people leading their cause and talking/debating with the people who make the real decisions.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I might be wrong but I have a funny feeling that this story will have a interesting out come to it! His misinformed view's might get changed for the better.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

One thing is we can give him and all those other morons crap all day but most of them are spoiled brats from Gen X who have always gotten their way and will stop at nothing to get it. You can't have a simple conversation with the hard core ones either. If stupid was a fatal illness they'd all be dead right now ! LOL


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I went back on his page and like Matt said, ti sounds like he's not so supportive of it now. Thanks for keeping an eye out for us Matt !


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

They have opened some of the state to snaring of bears and I do not care for that being done, it is for recovery of the moose and caribou.


----------

